#     2 ()

## 2008

, ,       2 (1, 2, 3, 4, 5)   .   :  ,  , . .
      ( 1  2008 ).

----------


## Feminka



----------

2008   , ,  ,    .

----------


## 2008

?

----------

, ,   ,    . 
           7.10.2005. 317,       29.11.2005.

 :
     16.02.2006 N 45
"            N 317  07.10.2005 "            
   "
(" ", N 17 (9.295), 28.02.2006)
   - ,

----------

,   ,         2  ? (  )  , ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alexat73

:
:
 .6 .346.29           ,     ()  ,    3  ,    2.   2           ,   ,       ,   346.27  .               2,                         .             (    28  2006 .  -6-02/451@).     2    (,  ),   ,   -    (,   .),            - , (,                      )? 
:
      28.04.2006  -6-02/451@      2   ,           ,     ,       ,               .
   ,     6  346.29                      (),          .
                      .
      2  ..

-      2 ???     :Smilie:     30         !

----------

> -      2 ???        30         !


          .    ,   - .
      2  2008 ?

----------

> .    ,   - .
>       2  2008 ?


     1  2008   :           ?

----------


## .

> 2  2008 ?


     ,      2

----------


## dark104

> ,      2


,

----------

*.*,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

**,    ,           ,    ?

----------

*Andyko*,     ,   :Embarrassment:

----------

!  , .   2    2008.   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Luma1977

2( 1  2008 ). , ,       2    .   :  ,..  !!! :yes:

----------


## Luma1977

!!! !!! !!!  :Wow:          2( 1  2008 ).
  :  ,..  !!!

----------


## .

*Luma1977*,        ,   ,  -         .    ?

----------

> ,


    ,   2       .
 ?
 ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


        26.3      ,  .

----------

. 6  346.29      2           .
   ():
    " " 2  : 
2 =   , 
 - ,   ;
 - -,        .
     : 
          2                         .

      (), 2  .     - .  ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

> .


  ?

----------

,   ?

----------


## Andyko

**,            .  ""        .          .

----------

.

----------

> 2( 1  2008 ). , ,       2    .   :  ,..  !!!




      -     ,      .     :  ,     .  :Wink:

----------


## .

**,   ?     ,     2     !
       .   ,    ,      .
  ,      ,     , ,

----------

,       .

----------


## .

**,    !            .

----------

> **,       .   ,    ,      .


 , .         ,        ?

----------

,       ?

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## Olyanenok

,     :Embarrassment:  
    2    , , ,   ,    .  ,     :yes:  
     ,       ,  2    -      (, ,  )
!!! -  ,    :yes:

----------

,  !!!   ???    ,        ,  1  . (((

----------

2     ????????)))))))))))))))   :Smilie:

----------

,  ?  :Wow:

----------

!!!!!!

----------

,   . .

----------

: Mar 2008
: 2   SOS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

         2( 3  2008 ). , ,       2   .         !!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

** ,       .

----------


## .



----------


## NatalyaY

, ,  2    ..   :yes:

----------


## .

*NatalyaY*, 2     ,       :Wink:  
      2008

----------


## Ol5

,       ,  2

      2 .,2      ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ?

----------

2  ,     ? (    ) .    1    ?

----------


## .

> ,    ?


  ,        ?  :Wink: 
    .

----------

> ,        ? 
>     .


 .,      ?

----------


## .

?   -  ?  ?

----------

[QUOTE=.;52265855]    ?   -  ?  ?[/QU       .   60

----------


## .

?   ?

----------

, 30 ,   12

----------


## .

-.

----------

> -.


 ,  ?      7500.  ,   ?     ,   ,     .  727  (  )?

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?154796
  ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?154796
>   ,      ?


  " " ,      1            (93.03)

----------


## .

,    ?   ? ?   -?

----------

> ,    ?   ? ?   -?


  ,    !  ,

----------


## .



----------

,  . 2     ???

----------


## Feminka

**,        .

----------

> ,  . 2     ???


  ...

----------

,   ,   ,      ((((

----------


## efreytor

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?136779

----------

2  . -, .,   3 . 2009.

----------


## efreytor

> 3 . 2009.


  2  3 ?  :Embarrassment: 

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/137658/

----------

, !    ,   01.01.2009               . -   ?

----------


## efreytor

> -   ?


 ..  ..

----------

,   ,  23 ..,  .   1800??        25.08.,          ???  ,    ???

----------


## efreytor

> ,  23 ..,  .   1800??






> 25.08.


 ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

**,        .

----------



----------


## rub2010

- ,  2  .   2009?    .
 :Frown:

----------


## .

*rub2010*,             .       -  (   ).       ,  .

----------


## rub2010

,   :yes:

----------

, 
,  -  ...

   -    
2  2010   ?
  -  - ?

----------


## .

2

----------


## Gw

.  .         019726 "      ...  ".      .       2    :    .  ?        ?    . .

----------


## Bliss-ka

2   -     2010 ,       2009   :Frown:

----------


## .

2009 .    08.10.2008 N 332/38

----------


## efreytor

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/137046/



> 4.              ,    01.01.2009.


   ...

----------


## Bliss-ka

!!!!   :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

-...          ,         ,     2 (      )?

  ,      07/11/2008  03-11-04/3/498   :
"  2       ,       ,     .

     2           .  ,       ,         . ,       , , , ,   ."

----------


## efreytor

,      .

----------


## Na28ta

()?!         ,     ...   :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

> ()?!


            5       ...




> 


       ()..    .

----------


## efreytor

> ,      07/11/2008  03-11-04/3/498


  ...   2     2009 .

----------


## Na28ta

,     .           () .

  .     ...

       .  ,      .? :       , , , ...       ,   ...  :Confused:    . 2 , 2=1.      .   ,   2  0,5,       1,    0,      ,    . 0?       ,    ...

----------


## efreytor

2        



> 1,    0,


      .

----------


## Na28ta

*efreytor*,   . ,    .     ...

----------

-   ,  2   ,        -   2003 (     )   !!!
  2   ,            1      .  ,     ,   ,   :Frown:

----------


## .

**,    2   ,    .   2     ,              2.
     .   **         .
   ,    .        .   ,    ,   ,  ?

----------

.,   ,      .     ,        .   ,   2     ,  ,     .   ,  2  ,   ,     ,     2? (  ).       , -    ?  .. (     ,       .))

----------


## .

**,      ,          .
    ,

----------


## bugmenot

. ,   - 
http://www.stolicaplus.ru/doc/Post72.doc

----------


## Senskoy

, ,   2  -.       ,   .
     ,     ,    .

----------


## Andyko

,  ?

----------


## Senskoy

> ,  ?


     . ,

----------


## Senskoy

01.42

----------


## .

?

----------


## Senskoy

> ?


,    ....   ,  ....

----------


## Senskoy

,   -   -  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------


## Senskoy

,       - -,   .
   : 2=1

----------


## Andyko

?   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*Senskoy* ,    , ?   -   ? 
        ? ?     ?

----------


## Senskoy

> *Senskoy* ,    , ?   -   ? 
>         ? ?     ?


  .       -

----------


## .

-         .    .       


> .  .   .   51142-98


    .        .   -

----------


## Senskoy

> -         .    .       
>     .        .   -


,   . .

----------


## Senskoy

,      ,   ?
    ?     ?

----------


## Senskoy

> -         .    .       
>     .        .   -


  . , ,    .
   ,       .
  . 
1.     (   ,          ).
2. ..  , - (10%),   ,      ,  .
3.   .

       ,       ?

----------


## .

-

----------


## Senskoy

> -


,  .
,  .

----------

